# Dendro cage prototype (update 05/02/06)



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's some pics of one of the frog cages models iam working on. This model is 16(w)x16(d)x18(h). It has 1/8 slidding glass in front (one piece hinged glass will also be available), a removable glass insert on top for the lighting, and euro style ventilation system. Mysting nozles can be installed inside the cage and all the parts for draining system can easly be installed since the plastic drill easly. It is completely watertigth and extremely lightweight(around 10 pounds) and is made of pvc(i also made white color models). We still need to run multiple tests to make sure everything is ok and check if the ventilation system need modifications.

Thanks to Treefrog and Mistislands for their help and suggestions for the design

Comments and suggestions are welcome!









There will be a foam piece beetween the 2 glass to prevent FF to escape


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its not bad. I don't think its my type of style, but I could see it looking nice with plants and some PDFs hopping around. I'm not sure I could enjoy having a black strip of foam going right down the middle of my view though. But seeing as how its not done yet, I'll just have to wait and see.

Keep it up!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I think that's a very promising design, as long as you can provide them at a price that can rival FCA.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> a removable glass insert on top for the lighting



How does this work? Do you also sell a light kit that snaps on securely to avoid escapement? Is the thought of a removable top to allow full-spectrum lighting if desired?

Tank looks good. The sliding "Euro" design for the door could catch on.


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

> Its not bad. I don't think its my type of style, but I could see it looking nice with plants and some PDFs hopping around. I'm not sure I could enjoy having a black strip of foam going right down the middle of my view though.


I have to admit that empty like that....it really doesnt look verry nice. Once all setup, it will be completely different ( i make many different models of cages...mostly for lizards and snakes). Has for the strip of foam, i might try to stick a small piece of plexy to see how it works :wink:



> I think that's a very promising design, as long as you can provide them at a price that can rival FCA.


I dont know about their prices. Iam in canada, so its gonna be hard to compete with anyone in the U.S...well see!



> How does this work? Do you also sell a light kit that snaps on securely to avoid escapement? Is the thought of a removable top to allow full-spectrum lighting if desired?


Nothing can escape from there. Theres a glass that is slidded in recess plastic branckets and only of of the side is remoovable and held by 2 screws. Iam getting done some small reflector for small T-5 fluo that will fit in the light area


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

I use the same sort of sliding door on my display viv, and I love how they work. All the tanks I'll build in the future will have the same type of front doors... they work really well. I like the design of this tank!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I realy like the design, hope i can get some in the future.


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

I really like the look of this. It would be really interesting to see one with the hinged door instead of the sliding doors.

Would it be possible to have a hinged door section, and then fixed window sections above and below this in a much taller and wider unit?

Definitely keep us updated on testing and availability.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Very cool, good job! 

I agree with YURI about the hinged door as I am a big fan of EXO-blabla. It could use a bigger basen (did I spell that right " basen")? 

Don't give up you have a good thing going :wink: 

best,
jay


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

> I really like the look of this. It would be really interesting to see one with the hinged door instead of the sliding doors.
> 
> Would it be possible to have a hinged door section, and then fixed window sections above and below this in a much taller and wider unit?


I will give the hinged door a try, but the major drawbacks iam seeing about that type of door are: The door would need to be glued to the hinges, so if anything happen to the door (scratch, breacking,...) the cagewould be scrap because its not remoovable. The other thing is that iam not too sure if i make the door with acrylic, it would pretty much en up warping after some time, and if i make it with glass, it will probably be ok for smaller models, but almost impossible for larger cage. Finally with the hinged and the turn buttons, i feel that the cage would be has aesthetical than with sliddings.....i wouldnt personally like to have a cage with hinged doors in my living room per example..


Like i say...i will see what i can do....but in my mind...hinged door=less quality and less aestethics


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

This type of cage is very similiar to some of the European vivariums. I think you did a great job! I have been working on a rack of six of them (3' high x 2' square). They work extremely, well..no fogging, no frog escape, easy viewing, easy access, and once tree fern panel and plants are mounted they look amazing because all light is directed in the vivarium. Im glad to see someone getting these into the hobby...I wouldn’t change a thing :wink: And I start my new job soon so custom building is out for me (you'll have a future customer for sure)

Great job!

Mike


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's how it look with some stuff inside(still need to ad more plants and stuff...):










Rainmaker misting system installed inside the cage. We made small plastic brackets to hold the piping in place. Everythin is easly removable to replace parts if needed:










Small fan installed in the back:










Heres the view of the fan from the inside:










We will let everything run for a week to see how everything works and if the ventilation is enough before we start the production models.

Comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

How about some more information on the sliding glass door set up.

Thanks.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

looks kinda like an inverted oven or microwave or something. Cool, though.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I like it a lot, very clean looking.

Maybe you could replace the foam with clear plastic seals like they use on shower doors. I bet that would take care of the visibilty issue.


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

> Maybe you could replace the foam with clear plastic seals like they use on shower doors. I bet that would take care of the visibilty issue.


I guess that would be great. I will try to use a small piece of plexy to fille the gap. Do you have any pics of that seal your talking about? i might try to find some and try.

For the slidding glass, they are 3mm polished glass that slide in regular plastic tracks. A small handle will be added to the left glass. They can be poped out easly for cleaning


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Take a look at this page, i think the "CRL Polycarbonate U with Leg for 90º" would work for you:

Link

Not sure if they have it for the glass size you're using but that will give you an idea of what i'm talking about. You may have to do some searching to find the sweeps for thinner glass.


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

I want it!!! What are you using for the background that you could cut out a hole for the fan so easily? I've only used great stuff/coir/silicone. Seriously, you have a customer here if the price isn't too much! :wink: How soon would you have these out?


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

For the door, why not go with a single piece of glass? I remember seeing this on the Euro Video that was on this site somewhere, he took off the whole front piece to feed, and get into the tank! I thought it was very clean looking, and would be extremely sharp on your set up!

Mike
http://www.snmreptiles.com


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Of course that would necessitate one of these: http://www.anver.com/document/vacuum handcups/hndcup-manual.htm[/quote]


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

> Not sure if they have it for the glass size you're using but that will give you an idea of what i'm talking about. You may have to do some searching to find the sweeps for thinner glass.


Damn its only for 8mm glass...I will see if i can get an extruder to make some for me.....defenitly a verry good idea!



> I want it!!! What are you using for the background that you could cut out a hole for the fan so easily? I've only used great stuff/coir/silicone. Seriously, you have a customer here if the price isn't too much! How soon would you have these out?


I used 1'' thick cork panels for the background (this will be optionnal of course). The price will be similar to acrylic cages of the same size and even cheaper. We need to let this unit run for a week to see how it goes. If everything is ok we should have a couple dozens available within a month and some other sizes to such has (24x18x24,24x18x28, 30x18x28) *this models is 16x16x18


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

hurry!!! So many frogs, so few nice vivarium options. Of course nothing against FCA or the others here. I just like the look of these a little more. Also, if you could find a way to put a single piece of glass on front like the european video posted on here a while back, that would be even better! :wink: Then I'd be able to buy a suction cup (DANE's post) 

And while your at it, throw in a free misting system and sell it all for $19.95.
:twisted: :wink: 8)


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

One suggestion, regarding your dimensions. Many people buy setups like the one your are designing based on how it will fit on common racks that are available. The diffculty always seems to be 3 - 16" inch tanks don't fit on a 48" rack because the racks are slightly smaller than 48". just a thought, looks good tho. Id buy a couple if the price was reasonable and the front doesn't fog up.


----------



## v_traves (May 14, 2005)

I was wondering what kind of pvc you used exactly. Is it UV stabilized? Does it even matter if it is UV stabilized?


----------



## lowdown (Apr 16, 2006)

I really dig the design of this cage. I'd throw my vote in the ring for a solid glass front. Seems like it would be an easy option to implement.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

So how does PVC hold up to heat and moisture (read - does it warp)?


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

> Also, if you could find a way to put a single piece of glass on front like the european video posted on here a while back, that would be even better! Then I'd be able to buy a suction cup (DANE's post)


I was planning on making that optionnal, i will post pics once its done!




> So how does PVC hold up to heat and moisture (read - does it warp)?





> I was wondering what kind of pvc you used exactly. Is it UV stabilized? Does it even matter if it is UV stabilized?


The Pvc i use has a foam core and keep heat and humidity extremely well. A lot better than acrylic or polyethylene. It doesnt warp by itslef like acrylic. We make cages up to 48x24x24(for large snakes and lizards), and even with incandsecant light an heat pad directly under the cage, it doesnt warp at all.It is also resistant to uV since it is mainly used outside to make signs and displays.



> diffculty always seems to be 3 - 16" inch tanks don't fit on a 48" rack because the racks are slightly smaller than 48". just a thought, looks good tho. Id buy a couple if the price was reasonable and the front doesn't fog up.


I tough about that. Production models will probably be 15 wide istead 16. Not too sure still....

Has for pricing it will be under around and probably under 150$ canadian (135$ us) and verry good quantity discount for orders of 5-10-15-...

Thanks for the comments and suggestions everyone, this will really help to make the best design for everybody!


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

You mentioned that the plastic was easy to drill. Have you tried to install a bulkhead/drain or to route cords for pumps in?


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes i have installed a drain in the bottom of the back wall. The system work great. Drains, boxes for pumps and any accessories will be available, and can also be custom made to your specs


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

*Dendrocage prototype...*

edit


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, where do you get that background? This might be a bit off subject but I like it.


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

We get it directly form the distributor. If you need any, send me a mp and i can sell you some.


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

by the way wich color would everyone prefer beetween black and white?? Keep in mind that the white cages will be cheaper and that the lighting inside white cages is absolutely CRAZY!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd vote for black as long as it doesn't raise the price dramatically. I figure most of the inside will be covered in plants and background so it's a matter of what color you want the outside to be.


----------



## lowdown (Apr 16, 2006)

black is nice asthetically. Could you just have an option? $20 more for black (or whatever)...


----------



## v_traves (May 14, 2005)

I prefer black, but I think making it optional would work.


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

bump for an update on how everything is working, expected release dates, prices, options (fan, cork panels, drilled holes for bulkheads and misting system etc etc) Hurry, I need some new tanks!!!


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

the first prototype worked great. i fixed a couple tings (i enlarged the ventilation holes on the bottom so you can fit your fingers for cleaning(if needed)) and i should have a first small batch ready next week. So they are ready for production and i have made the pricing for the cage and a couple options. you can contact me by mp of via e-mail for questions or order for now. I will not have them up on the site until a couple weeks, but they are ''unofiacially'' ready to go, i have even got some orders already. I will try to build up a stock slowly so small orders can go out faster, but at the begining i will have to do like all the other cages we build and make them to order.

my e-mail adress: [email protected]

if you want to check some other cages we make : http://www.reptic-plastics.com

thank you


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

I did not realize that you have a lot of experience building cages (for other herps). Very nice work!

Is it possible to have a glass door, similar to slant front opening tanks seen in Europe? There is no hing involved, only a receiveing section at the bottom of the 'door' opening to keep the glass sheet in place.

I wish I had heard about you this past winter. We spent an amazing long weekend in Montreal. It would have been more amazing to see some of your enclosures.

Yuri


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Yuri. this will actually be optionnal on our cages! slidding glass or single glass opening!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

How about an update on these enclosures !!!!


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Hehe....patience...patience..! :wink: 

The production models are completed. The one door model is completed(i will setup one this weekend and post pics shortly). Iam just waiting to receive the suction cups and i will post a complete update with the 2 different door opening style and accessories.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

have you come up with an approx price on these yet?


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Yep, i made the prices also. 

Black 15x15x18(h): 1-5:165.00 /6-10:145.00 /11-15: 125.00 /16+:115.00

White color cages are 10$ cheaper than black.

This price include: choice of slidding door or single door/ Euro vent system with micro stainless steel mesh/ removable top glass

These prices are in canadian funds and doesnt include shipping


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

R-P_Jay said:


> These prices are in canadian funds and doesnt include shipping


whats the conversion rate at now??


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

nevermind I looked it up



*1 Canadian dollar = 0.895977 U.S. dollars*

*

146.94 US dollars *


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

I think you mean:

1 Canadian Dollar = 0.895977*4* U.S. Dollars


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

R-P_Jay said:


> Yep, i made the prices also.
> 
> Black 15x15x18(h): 1-5:165.00 /6-10:145.00 /11-15: 125.00 /16+:115.00
> 
> ...


Great! I have some questions for you though, if you don't mind...
-Can you explain how the single door will work a bit more? 
-How much extra will it cost to have the sides paneled in cork? 
-If we wanted to install a MistKing nozzle or two in there, do you charge for the holes to be drilled? 
-How much (roughly) would shipping cost from Canada to the U.S.? 
-Any pics of the white cages? 
-In terms of lighting, if there were 3 of these on your standard wire rack with a shoplight, does the top glass allow enough light in (or should there be a separate light for each tank)?

Sorry about the huge number of questions ! I am really excited about these, and i'm hoping to get one in the next few months. Let me know if you need a tester, I would be happy to help out and report on it from a frog keepers point of view...

Jordan


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Just to add to the questions, will there be larger versions available or possibly custom sizes?


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

*Dendro cage prototype (update 05/27/06)*

Great! I have some questions for you though, if you don't mind... 
*-Can you explain how the single door will work a bit more?*

I will post some pics shortly. Its a bit hard to explain, but those who have seen the german video with the cages that the guy pull out the one piece front glass with a suction cup will understand.

*-How much extra will it cost to have the sides paneled in cork?*

Cork sides and back on this model will be 25$ installed

*-If we wanted to install a MistKing nozzle or two in there, do you charge for the holes to be drilled?*

Holes only will be free ( for 1 or 2....not for 5 or 6  ), but this plastic is extremely easy to drill so you would also be able to do it yourslef easly. We also have small brackets that we can install to help the piping and nozles in place inside the cage for 10$ extra

*-How much (roughly) would shipping cost from Canada to the U.S.? *

It really depends...it can varry a lot depending on your location...we will make individual shipping quote so we can give the best rates to everybody

-Any pics of the white cages?

Coming soon 

*-In terms of lighting, if there were 3 of these on your standard wire rack with a shoplight, does the top glass allow enough light in (or should there be a separate light for each tank)?*

It depend on the type of shoplight. I will make test with various types to see, but if you use glomats or single 4'' T-12 strips it work pretty well. We will also sell T-5 strips of 2' 3' and 4' and reflectors for a pretty decent price. 

*Just to add to the questions, will there be larger versions available or possibly custom sizes?*

Yes there will be 22x18x22 and possibly 30x18x28. Still not sure on the sizes yet. Custom sizes will also be available. We do a lot of custom work, from small plastic cage to Huge display cages to custom rock backgrounds...

To give you an idea of what we can do, this a a 5'x3'x7' cage we have done for a local TV show recently(imagine if that cage was setup for frogs! in this case...it was for an iguana)


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's some pics of the white model with single glass front(the glass arent installed on these cages on the pics)

The black strips are foam piece that allow the glass to fit tight beetween the bottom and top lip.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Awesome! So you ned one of those handheld suction cup things to get it out? Would you include those in the price of the front opening model, or would they cost extra? I really like both the white and black models.


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Well it can open with a suction cup (that will be extra fee). But i will put a small handle on the bottom of the glass so you will be able to lift it up, and then pull it down out to remoove the glass easly without suction cup.


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

WOW :shock: Very Nice Cages !


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

great looking products!

so this tank is approx 17 gal

very nice


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

i think it's more like 19.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

17.5: 
(15 * 15 * 18) * (in^3) = 17.5324675 US gallon


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks for the correction :twisted:


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

*Dendro cage prototype (update 06/12/06)*

Here it is with the glass and suction cup. I finally will not put a handle on the glass (theres no glue or silicon that adhere very nicely plastic to glass), but i will try to put a small optionnal knob that will be bolted/siliconed to the glass for those wo dont like the suction cups


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

So when do they start getting sold. How do I order? Do you have lights that fit well?


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

They are ''unoficially'' available at the moment. We already start selling quite a few. To order, you can go trough our site or contact me direcly by e-mail

http://www.reptic-plastics.com
[email protected]


----------



## R-P_Jay (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's some pics of a white cage with full glass. The walls on floor are made of 1'' cork and the floor is elevated of 1''. The drain is on the bottom of the back wall in the middle. The water go trough the cork and go to the back. The cage is elevated 1/2'' in front so the excess water flow to the back nicely.

The light on the picture is a compact fluo kit from coralife. It really give an extremely bright white light wich is prefect for the plant and to grow moss. This kit is also perfect for those who only wish to keep a few cages. For cages that are intended to be used side by sides, on shelving, we have 48'' T-5 strips with reflectors that will fit on top of the top glass opening.


----------

